
Where Are the Tech Startups? - python_kiss
http://www.darrenherman.com/2007/04/04/where-are-the-tech-startups/
======
dfranke
This is a poor way of representing the data. It distorts the data based on the
overall population of the area. A better approach would be to look at all the
job postings in a given area and measure the percentage that sound like
startups.

~~~
mattjaynes
Remember, that this data representation was only a 'smell test' as they
defined it - and for most purposes here that's all that's needed ;)

Here's the original article with much more info:

<http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/06/startup_centers.html>

